# lookin for help!!



## Badhabits (Aug 1, 2010)

i have an 03 big bear and i was wondering about a lift that is more than 2 inchs any help or point me in the right direction thanx !!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

probably going to have to buy something custom for more than 2"... not sure about the big bears, is that one solid rear axle? if so, then you will need to either extend the rear swing arm, or convert it to IRS... might try researching custom atv shops in your area...

oh and welcome to MIMB!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

buy a BRUTE and start over!:5719:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im pretty sure anything in 03 would be straight axle, so no 2" is your only choice. Other than a custom IRS conversion or Custom extended swing arm and a-arm lift. 

And if you're gonna spend all that money, you might as well sell it and buy an IRS bike...


My $0.02


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah as stated above you'll have to do a custom build. I had a 2" on my big bear and really didn't help on my rear, so I just used the front lift. Seemed to work alot better with the front lifted and rear not.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Look at this one. http://forum.highlifter.com/01-BIG-BEAR-with-IRS-and-8-inch-lift-m4114629.aspx


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

different tire size is about the only way to add ground clearence..


----------

